# Set for next season



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

got some while I could. Bought a clay thrower but can’t find any target shells or any 12 ga Ammo for that matter. Based on the available shells I’ve seen, I need a 16 ga and a 28ga


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

If things don’t turn around in the next 6 months, I’ll be getting a 20 gauge sx4. A few years back I bought several cases of 20 steel #2s on a deal I couldn’t pass up for my wife to use up. That’s about all I have left in my supply, so that might be what I end up using this year.

the little 12 gauge steel I can still find on shelves are like 3.5” BB and the stores definitely know what they want for them. I would think there might be a few more guys packin lead this year than what there normally is while in the marsh haha dove loads might be the new shell of choice on center dike since that’s all people can get ahold of currently


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you will like shooting a 20 gauge. The SX4 is a good gun, although I prefer a 26" barrel for 20 gauges and I don't think they offer it in that length. You are absolutely correct when you talk about lead shot getting used if people can't find steel. For the past month I have been buying 20 gauge and 12 gauge steel every chance I get. Most stores only allow 1 to 2 boxes a day which sucks, but I have managed to get around 3 cases so far.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I only shot 4-5 boxes of shells last year. Didn't keep track. Remind me again why there's a shortage across the land?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have some 20 gauge steel I'm selling. Kiddo grew out of it (youth model Rossi) and I don't see a full size 20 in his immediate future.

21 shells, 3" Heavy Steel 2s
18 shells 3" Black Cloud 4s
12 shells 2 3/4" Drylock 4s

Asking $45 which just covers what I spent on them...not the crazy prices people are charging on KSL.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

There are a variety of sites on the internet that do all the leg work for you in finding in stock ammo. I've been using this one Ammunition Search Engine - AmmoBuy with luck lately. The best part is if you create a free account on their site you can save your searches, set a price alert and whenever anything is found at a lower price you get an email letting you know. 









12 Gauge Ammo | In Stock 12 Gauge Ammunition - AmmoBuy


Find in stock 12 gauge ammo from the top online retailers to find the lowest price. Find Bulk 12 gauge ammunition fast and cheap with our ammunition search engine.




www.ammobuy.com


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

35whelen said:


> got some while I could. Bought a clay thrower but can’t find any target shells or any 12 ga Ammo for that matter. Based on the available shells I’ve seen, I need a 16 ga and a 28ga


If you're looking for target shells, this just now popped into my inbox from midway usa. $17 shipping for a case.


----------

